# aulicamente



## maellita

Bonjour à tous,
Je ne trouve nulle part de définition / traduction de l'adverbe "*aulicamente*", que je ne comprends vraiment pas.
Je vous donne une phrase de contexte:
"La llamada economía de mercado que prevaleció hasta 1930 regresó en la década de los años 80 para anunciarnos *aulicamente* que la ley del más fuerte es la que rige..."
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que cela signifie??? Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Une visite dans le dictionnaire aide:
áulico

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## maellita

Merci Cintia&Martine, j'avais vu cette définition, mais j'avoue que je ne trouve aucun adverbe qui puisse correspondre dans le contexte que j'ai indiqué...

"l'économie de marché... a ressurgi... pour nous annoncer *royalement (???) *que la loi du plus fort..."


----------



## Domtom

_auliquement_ ? (aulique + ment), (tampoco _a(á)ulicamente_ está en el DRAE, pero áulico + mente).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Pardon.
Je crois que _royalement _(ou n'importe lequel de ses synonymes fera l'affaire)

Au revoir, hasta luego

Re...,



Domtom said:


> _auliquement_ ?? (tampoco _aulicamente_ está en el DRAE).


Je n'avais pas vu ton message Lluís. L'idée est bonne mais malheureusement le français n'a pas la même facilité que l'espagnol pour former des mots .
Pas sûre que ça marche mais attends d'autres opinions.

Si on désire garder l'idée de aulique il va falloir employer la tournure:
- ... de façon / manière aulique


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Aúlico: fait référence au monde la Cour du roi, pas au roi lui-même. (courtisan, ce qui tourne autour du palais).

Je ne crois pas que royalement soit donc une solution idéale.

D'autre part, il serait bon de savoir de quel pays vient cet article. Il se peut que le sens soit bien différent outre-Atlantique.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Yul

Ne s'agit-il pas plutôt de l'Allemagne?

_Conseil aulique_ : le plus haut tribunal de l’ancien Empire germanique. Antidote

Yul


----------



## Domtom

maellita said:


> Je ne trouve nulle part de définition / traduction de l'adverbe "*aulicamente*", que je ne comprends vraiment pas.
> Je vous donne une phrase de contexte:
> "La llamada economía de mercado que prevaleció hasta 1930 regresó en la década de los años 80 para anunciarnos *aulicamente* que la ley del más fuerte es la que rige..."
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que cela signifie???


 
¿No podría tratarse de un error? ¿Podría ser *á*u*r*icamente? Tampoco esta palabra está en el DRAE, pero significaría "de manera reluciente".


----------



## Lohengrin

En mi opinión el problema está en comprender la intención del autor en la frase en castellano. El sentido no está muy claro (al menos para mí).  
Yo me inclinaría por pensar que el término no está empleado en su sentido propio, sino casi por su sonoridad un poco "rimbombante". Como si hubiera querido decir algo así como "a bombo y platillo", o "versallescamente". ¿Qué tal "paladinamente", si hay algo similar en francés?


----------



## maellita

A mi tampoco me parece tener sentido escribir "royalement".

El texto fue escrito por un peruano. Parece que en América Latina se usa bastante, pero no entiendo el sentido...


----------



## Paquita

Lo curioso es que si lo escribes en google, te salen esencialmente páginas en italiano ... El WR de italiano te da la traducción en inglés de "noble" por lo cual te propongo "noblement" aunque no le encuentro más sentido que "royalement" !!! o "magnifiquement" = los dos los entiendo con un matiz irónico, no sé por qué, ni si lo tiene el original...En todo caso, no es palabra corriente...


----------



## poupounette

¿Qué pensais de "soberanamente"?


----------



## maellita

Je vous donne la phrase entière pour que vous ayez tout le contexte:
"La llamada economía de mercado que prevaleció hasta 1930 regresó en la década de los años 80 para anunciarnos *aulicamente* que la ley del más fuerte es la que rige y que el Poder abusará del mismo todo lo que pueda hasta donde se dejen los actores políticos y sociales. En particular en lo financiero internacional."
Ni "royalement", ni "noblement" ne me semblent avoir de sens dans ce contexte, j'avoue que je suis perdue!!


----------



## maellita

"soberanamente" me semble déjà plus approprié, mais ça n'a pas vraiment de sens non plus... je pense qu'il faudrait un terme plus métaphorique...


----------



## ironic

Desde luego es un adverbio que viene a enfatizar el sentido claro de la frase. 
Yo traducirìa: para anunciarnos "a bombo y platillo" que la ley del màs fuerte es la que rige
Y soberanamente me parece también muy apropiado.


----------



## maellita

"en fanfare"? 
"avec force"?


----------



## Paquita

Como ya te lo ha señalado Gévy, aulique existe en francés , ¿por qué no mantener el adverbio derivado si ningún otro te gusta? y que los lectores aprendan una palabra nueva si les interesa ...


----------



## Lohengrin

maellita said:


> "en fanfare"?
> "avec force"?


No sé, yo pienso que "áulicamente" encierra el matiz de que se hace desde una posición de poder, abiertamente, sin complejos, urbi et orbe. ¿"A los cuatro vientos"? Tampoco, ¿no?
EDIT: Puestos a votar, yo me apunto a esta última opción de Paquit&.


----------



## maellita

Paquit& et Lohengrin, le problème c'est que "auliquement" n'existe pas en français et que la langue n'est pas aussi simple que l'espagnol en ce qui concerne la formation des adverbes d'après l'adjectif...

Y a-t-il un latino-américain dans l'assemblée qui puisse nous éclairer s'il vous plaît???

Sinon "urbi et orbi" me semble pas mal, ou je reste aussi sur "avec force"...


----------



## yserien

Parece ser y los hechos lo confirman que los poderes fácticos que rigen la economía de mercado imponen sus criterios* soberanamente* a no ser que otros agentes o la tozudez de los hechos les haga rectificar.
Pienso que en todo caso "*aulicamente*​" tiene un halo de prepotencia, imposición, impunidad, que abusan sin reparos, vaya.


----------



## Domtom

maellita said:


> "La llamada economía de mercado que prevaleció hasta 1930 regresó en la década de los años 80 para anunciarnos *aulicamente* que la ley del más fuerte es la que rige y que el Poder abusará del mismo todo lo que pueda hasta donde se dejen los actores políticos y sociales. En particular en lo financiero internacional."


 
Quizá _prepotentemente_, pero en francés, claro.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Maellita:

Je crois qu'il serait bon de poser d'abord cette question sur le Solo Español. On ne peut pas traduire tant qu'on ne sait pas le sens exact de l'expression au Pérou.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## maellita

Bonne idée Gévy, je viens de poser la question, j'espère qu'on aura une réponse! Si c'est le cas je vous la donne ici bien sûr.


----------



## gdiaz

solemnemente?


----------



## maellita

Parmi les propositions, je crois que solemnemente, soberanamente, sentenciosamente... peuvent correspondre (même si je persiste à dire qu'en français la phrase me semble vraiment bizarre  )
Merci à tous en tout cas.


----------

